
Organize your Gmail and have fun while doing it - fogus
http://www.0boxer.com/
======
Natsu
Not sure I want some crazy app reading all my email.

In any event, I long ago created labels (Friends, Family, one for each mailing
list, etc.) and automatically filter + archive every incoming email I know
about.

So my Inbox contains only unsorted emails, which will get filters if there's
more than a few from any source, and everything else gets filed under an
appropriate category. I can tell at a glance whether anyone in my family has
emailed me and it won't get lumped together with, say, Bugtraq. It also makes
things easy to search (e.g. "label:Bugtraq ssh vulnerability").

And don't go thinking that because you have an inbox full of 20,000 unsorted
emails that you can't do this. Just start making labels, then filter things
into them and apply those filters to your current email (be sure to 'archive'
them). Then your inbox will gradually go down to zero. If there's any limit to
the number of filters you can have, I haven't hit it yet.

~~~
robgough
There is a caveat to this. I find it makes checking mail on the move a PITA,
namely - having to check more than the inbox for potentially important mail.

I got around this by using the filters in the same way you describe, but have
gmail keep them in the inbox. That way, once I've read them I can delete them
from my phone (which is really just archive) and they remain in the
appropriate label/folder when I want to find them again.

~~~
Natsu
Well, they don't get marked as read, so it's not really a problem for me,
because I mark everything as read when I'm done with it. And "done" doesn't
necessarily mean I read it, especially in the case of high volume mailing
lists.

So all I have to do is expand the labels once to make sure there's nothing
hiding in the labels I don't check very often. I really haven't had many
problems with that and I prefer to keep all the email archived.

But I guess I don't (can't) check it on my phone, so maybe that makes more of
a difference than I realize.

------
pocoloco
This comment is out of topic but related.

When I saw this I thought about a video where the speaker talks about how our
future could move/is moving towards a reality where human action is rewarded
with points as in a game. I think that he made a prediction where this sort of
thing could take off once game designers move away from games and into other
activities.

Video: Most Disturbing Presentation Ever: Our Tech Nightmare ("Skinner Box")
DICE 2010 Lenght: ~10min [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nka-
_Mhp7f0&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nka-
_Mhp7f0&feature=player_embedded)

------
adambyrtek
> Organize your Gmail and have fun while doing it

I'm not sure if collecting virtual points fits my definition of "fun"...

On the other hand we all have fun while doing that on Hacker News :)

------
Femur
The scrolling feedback button on your About page is very annoying.

Here is a screenshot to show you what I mean: <http://i.imgur.com/zUHud.jpg>

~~~
cosgroveb
Whoa. What version of Firefox are you running? The page doesn't look anything
like that and the Feedback button is not at all in the way.

~~~
ybot
I get the same thing on Chrome (Mac, 5.0.375.125) if the window is too narrow.

------
artlogic
Has anyone found any sort of a technical explanation of how this works or a
privacy policy? I'm interested, but without some assurance my e-mail will
remain private, there's no way I'm doing this.

------
pbiggar
Looks cool, but I get an error saying: "Something went wrong. Please try
again." I tried again, and alas same problem.

